# recurves



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

im looking to buy a recurve for pheasants geese and squirrels anyone got any reccomendations on poundage and which bow


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

For small game 40-45lbs would be plenty. I personally like abit more cast & speed, so all my bows draw 51-56lbs at my 29" draw length. I have several custom recurves, and I can tell you they are on another level over production bows.

I highly recommend Chek Mate bows, particularly their Hunter I and Hunter II models. G&M Archery over in Minnesota has a good selection on hand (www.gmarchery.com) or you can order a custom from Chad Weaver (www.recurves.com). If you order a custom, it will take 4-8 months. Three Rivers Archery (www.3riversarchery.com) is probably the foremost Tradition Archery supply company. They have quite a selection of bows. Their Great Tree Volcano (58" one piece recurve) is an affordable entry level bow that would fit your needs..


----------

